# My Home Network Cabinet



## Ty Wrapp (Aug 24, 2011)

...........


----------



## Edrick (Jun 6, 2010)

It's so small I can't even see it.


----------



## jeepman (Jan 2, 2013)

Can't see it from my house!


----------



## Ty Wrapp (Aug 24, 2011)

Built this cabinet in a little nook inside a storage closet. Let the bashing begin...


----------



## Edrick (Jun 6, 2010)

C'mon Cat5e? What about 10gig speeds


----------



## backstay (Feb 3, 2011)

I was going to pat you on the back, but it's what you do, or did do. Nice job!


----------



## Ty Wrapp (Aug 24, 2011)

Edrick said:


> C'mon Cat5e? What about 10gig speeds


It's what I had on hand. It will be used for AT&T Uverse.


----------



## erics37 (May 7, 2009)

Yeah? Here's mine.



















S**t works great :laughing:


----------



## Ty Wrapp (Aug 24, 2011)

backstay said:


> I was going to pat you on the back, but it's what you do, or did do. Nice job!


Thank You!


----------



## erics37 (May 7, 2009)

Seriously, though; you did a fine job :thumbup:


----------



## chewy (May 9, 2010)

Looks good, I have a switch sitting on the printer in front of me and about 300m of Cat6 in the garage, Its honestly the last thing I feel like doing when I get home but I'll get around to it one day. What are those o things you have stuck into the joists? Do they hammer in?


----------



## erics37 (May 7, 2009)

chewy said:


> Looks good, I have a switch sitting on the printer in front of me and about 300m of Cat6 in the garage, Its honestly the last thing I feel like doing when I get home but I'll get around to it one day. What are those o things you have stuck into the joists? Do they hammer in?


They're bridle rings. They come in many sizes with many bases - lags for going into wood, machine screw threads, etc.


----------



## chewy (May 9, 2010)

erics37 said:


> They're bridle rings. They come in many sizes with many bases - lags for going into wood, machine screw threads, etc.


I wonder if I can get them here, never seen them before. We use messenger wire as you guys call it and velcro to that but those would be good for short spans off the main wire grid.


----------



## TOOL_5150 (Aug 27, 2007)

looks good, except the zip ties on the bridle rings... wtf man.


----------



## sarness (Sep 14, 2010)

Hog rings, aka bridal rings, are not recommended for cat5/6 cables. J hooks are the norm now, you can get Inserts for those though to make them wider. 

Nice job overall though!


----------



## jeffmoss26 (Dec 8, 2011)

Ty Wrapp, very nice work!


----------



## HARRY304E (Sep 15, 2010)

jeffmoss26 said:


> Ty Wrapp, very nice work!


Times 50,000....:thumbup:


----------



## oliquir (Jan 13, 2011)

humm nice look but i prefer wifi, it makes a cleaner job :laughing:


----------



## Ty Wrapp (Aug 24, 2011)

TOOL_5150 said:


> looks good, except the zip ties on the bridle rings... wtf man.


I knew I would get some flack for the zip ties...they are there to keep the cables for sagging. The zip ties are just snug, not deforming the cable.



sarness said:


> Hog rings, aka bridal rings, are not recommended for cat5/6 cables. J hooks are the norm now, you can get Inserts for those though to make them wider.
> 
> Nice job overall though!


The bridal rings are on 16" centers with the phone cable (cat3) installed first, so the Cat5 lays on top of the Cat3. Hopefully it won't be a problem.


----------



## Ty Wrapp (Aug 24, 2011)

oliquir said:


> humm nice look but i prefer wifi, it makes a cleaner job :laughing:


Computer is on wifi. Cat5 will be used for TV. Coax will not be used at this time.


----------



## jeffmoss26 (Dec 8, 2011)

I will take pictures of my setup tonight if I remember


----------



## erics37 (May 7, 2009)

oliquir said:


> humm nice look but i prefer wifi, it makes a cleaner job :laughing:


I've got hardwired ethernet for my PC, my wife's PC, and into my kid's room for (future) PC. Also hardwired to the Blu-ray player and the Nintendo Wii. I've got two Wifi access points at opposite ends of the house (one is a wireless router, pictured; the other is a simple access point only, located upstairs in the master bedroom). They're on different radio frequency channels so they don't interfere with each other but have the same SSID and password so Wifi devices automatically pick up the stronger signal wherever they are in the house. It's pretty cool when I'm in bed watching Netflix or something.


----------



## halfamp (Jul 16, 2012)

looks good. mine consists of a bunch of cat 6 hanging out of the ceiling in a closet in the basement with rj45s on so I can plug in whatever jack I want to use right to the switch. not nearly as neat or easy to figure out as yours, basically only I could figure out what I did


----------



## jeffmoss26 (Dec 8, 2011)

Several years go, I got this old sound cabinet from my temple. It's a 19 inch rack, tapped for 12/24 screws. Here are two pics of it:




From the top: 
24 port patch panel for data jacks around the basement and feed to the Airport Extreme on the first floor, connected to Time Warner Cable internet and home phone service which feeds all of the jacks in the house.
24 port Dell 10/100/1000 switchj
wire organizer, normally used to hold my large rings of keys for my lock collection
vent panels
24 port Cisco 10/100 switch
more vent panels
shelf with paging amp
audio input panel, feeds to the powered mixer under my workbench
my old desktop PC turned into a server, running Windows Server 2003, for file sharing etc
I also have a Meraki access point sitting on the desk in front of me for wireless in the basement.

My wall of phone systems: 
Nortel Norstar 616, Inter-Tel Axxess, Panasonic KX-T624, Western Electric 1A2 and all of the wiring blocks!


All of this is fully functional throughout the basement and serves as my learning lab for lots of fun stuff!
Other equipment in the house: Dell desktop, Dell laptop, a couple printers, Inter-Tel IP phone for my dad's work.


----------



## Edrick (Jun 6, 2010)

You have a fire alarm system in your house?


----------



## jeffmoss26 (Dec 8, 2011)

Lol no just a bunch of pull stations and horn strobes hooked up to a power supply, mounted in an old Fire-Lite panel. You can just barely see it and another power supply mounted in a burglar alarm enclosure.


----------



## panelbuilder (Jul 12, 2013)

jeffmoss26 said:


> Several years go, I got this old sound cabinet from my temple. It's a 19 inch rack, tapped for 12/24 screws. Here are two pics of it:
> 
> 
> From the top:
> ...



Lol of course a phone guy has a paging system in his own house! Got any of those wall mounted 1a2 phones lying around?


----------



## ccfmioa (Dec 21, 2012)

Nice setup, mine still needs more dressing. You will be much happier with the cat5 runs, the company is finally getting letting us do it right instead of trying to play and make coax work. Do you get good wifi coverage with it in that cabinet?


----------



## jeffmoss26 (Dec 8, 2011)

panelbuilder said:


> Lol of course a phone guy has a paging system in his own house! Got any of those wall mounted 1a2 phones lying around?


Nope just that one. Got it from an old time phone guy in NYC.


----------



## flyboy (Jun 13, 2011)

jeffmoss26 said:


> Lol no just a bunch of pull stations and horn strobes hooked up to a power supply, mounted in an old Fire-Lite panel. You can just barely see it and another power supply mounted in a burglar alarm enclosure.


I like the exit sign with arrow pointing to nowhere...:laughing:


----------



## Ty Wrapp (Aug 24, 2011)

Very nice Jeff! Your basement has more phone stuff than some of the businesses I've been in.


----------



## Ty Wrapp (Aug 24, 2011)

ccfmioa said:


> Nice setup, mine still needs more dressing. You will be much happier with the cat5 runs, the company is finally getting letting us do it right instead of trying to play and make coax work. Do you get good wifi coverage with it in that cabinet?


If you are talking to me...wifi works fine. The modem is not in the cabinet, it sits on top. I wanted it out in the open for air circulation.


----------



## NacBooster29 (Oct 25, 2010)

I've got to be honest here....this sh!t is scaring me.


----------



## JoeKP (Nov 16, 2009)

Ill have to get a pic of my unfinished rack later


----------



## jeffmoss26 (Dec 8, 2011)

NacBooster29 said:


> I've got to be honest here....this sh!t is scaring me.


It scares me too because I can't remember all the stuff I've wired down there over the years


----------



## sarness (Sep 14, 2010)

My unfinished rack, 









Eventually around 40 locations with 1-2 coax and 4-8 cat 5/6 per location.

4 post rack on the other side holding a ups and server, but not much else yet.


----------



## NacBooster29 (Oct 25, 2010)

sarness said:


> My unfinished rack,
> 
> Eventually around 40 locations with 1-2 coax and 4-8 cat 5/6 per location.
> 
> 4 post rack on the other side holding a ups and server, but not much else yet.


Why?


----------



## jeffmoss26 (Dec 8, 2011)

That's gonna be sweet when it's done!


----------



## Going_Commando (Oct 1, 2011)

NacBooster29 said:


> Why?


For the "Hold my Twisted Tea and watch this". :laughing:

Meh, whatever makes you happy. I helped a buddy make a networking cabinet out of some plywood with a bunch of stuff in it, plus some cooling fans. Then he painted it all black, put it on casters so it can roll around, and has a couple router antennas sticking out the top. We called it R2D2. :laughing:


----------



## sarness (Sep 14, 2010)

NacBooster29 said:


> Why?


Ummm, because.


----------

